# Reach M3 Größe M



## Myrkskog (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie der Titel sagt, bräuchte ich bitte mal den Reach vom M3 in Größe M. Wäre fein, wenn das mal Jemand kurz nachmessen könnte.


----------



## Myrkskog (22. Dezember 2012)

Hat niemand ein Metermaß und einen M3 Rahmen Gr. M und könnte das mal kurz messen? Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen - Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

